# Southwest Rallies ( Where Are You? )



## actsholy44 (Dec 21, 2007)

I saw they have 1 at a local place down at the beach,beyond that are there any rallies for us other Outbackers to get together so I can show off my rig and meet some of the native Outback tribe I keep reading about.Anyway just food for thought "or am I just hungry "


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The only rhyme or reason to where a rally is located is by the fact where a few people happen to live who take on the task of starting the idea, picking a campground, calling the campground and doing as little or as much work as needed for the rally. More people will usually join in when the dates are picked. A rally can be a lot of fun with no more work than organizing a campground so people can make reservations, set up a pot luck and the rest of the time is social and or on your own. Others have people who put it mucho amounts of work to make the rally a unforgettable time where you can do as few or as many of the plans. Either way, they are a fun way to meet people.

John


----------



## actsholy44 (Dec 21, 2007)

I realize that John but you all seem to have alot of them back east isnt it cold?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We do a lot of planning in the cold months so we can have fun when it gets warmer.


----------



## actsholy44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Good idea


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi actsholy44,

As far as I know, the Dunes rally last October was really one of the first CA rallies that I know of.
I believe there was an attempt for a Pismo Beach rally in the Fall of 06, but I'm not sure how many showed up. We already had plans to camp at another place near Santa Barbara.

I don't know why, but it just seems like it's difficult to pin down enough of us multiple times a year for a rally. It probably has to do with work schedules and kids with school and weekend sports activities









If you have any ideas for dates or locations for another So Calif rally, let me know.


----------



## actsholy44 (Dec 21, 2007)

count us in for sure on any west coast rallies want to get my feet wet,well eastshore rv park in san dimas


----------

